# Best Homemade Tools >  Universal Cutter Grinder

## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hello. My new project for sharpening tools, drills, mills and more. The project is completed by 90%.

----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

baja (Nov 27, 2020),

ChrisB257 (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

jjr2001 (Oct 5, 2018),

Jon (Sep 25, 2018),

JRock (Sep 26, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Sep 27, 2018),

nova_robotics (Nov 26, 2020),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 25, 2018),

that_other_guy (Sep 26, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

jjr2001 (Oct 5, 2018),

JRock (Sep 27, 2018),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 25, 2018),

that_other_guy (Sep 26, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

JRock (Sep 27, 2018),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 25, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

baja (Nov 27, 2020),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

jjr2001 (Oct 5, 2018),

JRock (Sep 27, 2018),

mlochala (Dec 9, 2019),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

that_other_guy (Sep 26, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

baja (Nov 27, 2020),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

jjr2001 (Oct 5, 2018),

olderdan (Sep 25, 2018),

old_toolmaker (Sep 25, 2018),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

jjr2001 (Oct 5, 2018),

JRock (Sep 28, 2018),

PJs (Sep 27, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 25, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 25, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

that_other_guy (Sep 26, 2018),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

Tuomas (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

David Silver Steel (Sep 27, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Altair (Dec 10, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

Paul Jones (Sep 28, 2018),

that_other_guy (Sep 26, 2018)

----------


## ncollar

> 



Vyacheslav
Be very careful putting a regular grinder stone on it. Very nice build, love your fab work. Very nice.
Nelson

----------


## john6553

Incredible, wicked cool! You make it look so easy.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vyacheslav.Nevolya! We've added your Universal Cutter Grinder to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Vyacheslav.Nevolya's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Universal Cutter Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
grinder, cutter

----------


## JRock

Is that an angle grinder?
Thanks so much for showing your builds.
I learn a lot from seeing how you build simple parts and assemble them piece by piece to make complex and awesome machines.

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Vyacheslav.Nevolya - your Universal Cutter Grinder is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

I've said this before (and I'll say it again): tough week to win! We broke our all-time record for forum pageviews last week, and we did it in style - with multiple homemade tools that could've won on many other weeks.

Some nice entries this week:

Reamer Sharpening Fixture by rossbotics
Small Angle Drill Press by threesixesinarow
Taig Knurler by dethrow55
Topside Mechanic Creeper by Imabass
Wire Hose Clamp Tool by SOATMON
Rotary Tool Base by mklotz
Anvil by celsoari
Metal Lathe Restoration by darkoford
Acoustic Guitar Vise by Captainleeward
Stitch Marker by Philip Davies


Vyacheslav.Nevolya - We've added your tool entry to our All Homemade Tool of the Week winners post, and you'll be receiving a $25 online gift card, in your choice of Amazon, PayPal, or bitcoin. Please PM me your current email address and award choice and I'll get it sent over right away.


This is your 9th Tool of the Week win! One more and you'll join mklotz and rossbotics as a 10-Time winner. Here are all of your 9 wins:












Metalworking Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: lathe, gears, motor












Belt Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: belt grinder, motor












Walk Behind Tractor
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: tractor, farm tools, gears, motor















Tracked Mini Dumper
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
farm tools 















Tractor Crane
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
crane, hydraulic, tractor 















Mini Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
lathe, chuck, motor 















C Clamp
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
C-clamp 















Milling Machine
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
mill 















Universal Cutter Grinder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags:
grinder, cutter

----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

PJs (Sep 29, 2018),

rossbotics (Sep 29, 2018),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## owen moore

You amaze me sir! You are a very resourceful and clever devil!

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

> Is that an angle grinder?



Angle grinder was broken, only the motor was used

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## JRock

Thanks!
Just saw how you faced the angle compartment down on the lathe, to make a bracket. Awesome.
One question I always wonder. I see how you use rails as the ways in your cross slides. 
How do you get them to line up and work so smoothly after you've welded them?
Is it just patience and proper setup? Or do you lap the slides after you've welded everything together?

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Is it patience and proper setup.

----------

JRock (Oct 25, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

CookieCrunch (Oct 26, 2018),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

Jon (Oct 25, 2018),

JRock (Oct 25, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 25, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Very soon in Part 7, the first test

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Finish.

----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

Jon (Nov 27, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Nov 27, 2018),

PJs (Nov 27, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 27, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Finish. Project is complete. First test

----------

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

PJs (Dec 10, 2018),

yves78 (Dec 11, 2018)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

Home-PC (Dec 3, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Dec 12, 2018),

olderdan (Dec 10, 2018),

PJs (Dec 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 10, 2018),

WNL (Dec 11, 2018)

----------

